
Show HN: We got tired of getting gifts we don't like/need, so we made this - genystartup
http://giftsocial.me
======
Swizec
Here's my problem with gifts and I don't think this site solves them.

I never know what I want to get as a gift. If there's something I need, I will
buy it for myself. If there's something I want, it's usually expensive and I
feel bad about asking people to get me it.

So the only gifts left are things I don't know I want or need.

~~~
vsloo
I agree that this doesn't really solve the gifting "problem". In addition,
gifting is supposed to be a guilt free and a no pressure process stemming from
what the gifter is capable of and comfortable with. It should come from the
heart. A wish list really doesn't break down any new walls for me. Glad
someone is at least thinking about new ways though.

------
cfinke
The older I get, the more I turn into my father, who despises wishlists and
won't tell people what gifts he'd like. Only receiving gifts that were on a
list removes the mystery and wonder from the process.

I've begun telling people who ask that a good gift is anything interesting
that I wouldn't buy for myself, and I've been pleased with the results.

(This isn't a commentary on GiftSocial as a product, but on wishlists as a
social construct.)

~~~
w0utert
I tell people not to buy me any gifts at all, frankly I always feel a little
embarrassed when someone went out of his/her way to try to find something to
buy me, especially if it's something I don't have a wish or need for.

Maybe it's just me who's a little weird, but I don't actually like getting
gifts. I'd much rather go somewhere and have a good time instead of some
stupid item I could have bought myself.

The GiftSocial site looks very well done, and it's a cool and probably useful
idea for many people. But still something stings me about the idea of making
wishlists of gifts you'd like to receive, just like you are saying. Something
with gifted horses and their mouths ;-)

~~~
ktsmith
You are not alone, I also ask people to not get me gifts. I appreciate the
thought but I almost always end up with duplicates, things that don't fit,
things I don't need or want, and more clutter. I'd rather they just spend some
time with me instead.

------
shawnc
Anyone wanting to give me a gift is pretty amazing. I don't know about anyone
else, but just living a life where friends and family can give me gifts is
awesome - i'm not about to go complaining about that.

The site itself is a good idea, I just don't like the title 'we got tired of
getting gifts we don't like/need'.

------
fourstar
What's the difference between this and an Amazon wishlist?

~~~
genystartup
Some things I want aren't on Amazon and it would be nice to set a reminder
where my friends see what events are coming up in my life i.e. birthday,
wedding, bachelorette etc. The sharing and follow features make it
well...readily available to those who care for it.

~~~
ramabk
I checked your website is really useful, it is not easy to find the adequate
gift. Have a question for you, if someone select an item in my wishlist, do
you have a system that warm my friends ( in order to not by the same) ?

~~~
genystartup
Yes, once the gift is bought, you get a message and that item is taken off
your list.

------
adamman
I really dislike registries like this. It removes a lot of what makes gifts
special from a gift.

~~~
genystartup
We don't want to make you feel like it's a registry that takes away from the
experiece. I just have found that most people return or re-sell gifts they get
not because they are in need of cash (only a small subset do), most do because
they don't need or like what they got. So the point of giftsocial is to give
the people around you an idea of what you want. There really aren't any
restrictions to.

~~~
justincormack
Give money or don't give then.

------
gallamine
Doesn't this take away the character building experience of putting on a happy
face when given a truly terrible gift?

~~~
genystartup
Ha! It would seem like it.

------
ageektrapped
Great idea! Has great promise!

I've had a similar idea, but for my kids. Arranging xmas with the grandparents
is an administrative burden. It would be great to say, "Go here." Some
possible things to add to the site: clothing sizes, so getting a present can
be a COMPLETE surprise and it'll fit.

Found typo on the Unlock More Wishlist Spots prompt. "Firend"

Looks like you can make money off the companies entering products, too.

EDIT: You should tell people you're going to post something to their Facebook
wall, though. I didn't appreciate that.

~~~
genystartup
Yes, and thanks for the feedback. The main reason we are on here is so people
can tell us what we need to do better, what they'll like to see more of and
less of. We are taking note. Thanks again!

------
nwenzel
The first thing you ask for from a user is their email address and/or Facebook
account? Do that last. Get the user to create a wish list first.

Registration is a barrier to getting users. Save it for the end or as late as
possible. Look to TripIt for inspiration on the registration process. You can
create a travel plan without registering. Once it's created, then you have a
reason to register, so you do.

~~~
genystartup
Thanks, that's actually a very good point, one we've debated for a while. Will
keep it in mind going forward.

------
dawernik
Amazon does this at scale. By the title <and site name>, I thought you were
going to enable a quick post, sell, or donate of unwanted gifts. That would be
cool. I typically hold on to unwanted gifts for months and then simply donate
or dispose. I bet there are $Bs of unwanted gifts sitting in houses in the US
right now.

~~~
genystartup
That's a feature we are looking to add soon. Please keep a close eye on this
to be released in a few weeks.

~~~
dawernik
Seems like the key to doing that well will be to remove all friction on
capturing an image (or linking to a comprehensive product database) then
making shipping a breeze. I have to say inertia is a bitch, and keeping these
things on your shelf is an attractive alternative/competitor to getting rid of
them.

------
mattwdelong
Is this a real problem?

I would never use this. First, I don't expect people to get me gifts.
Secondly, even if I don't need/will never use the gift I received, it truely
is the thought that counts. It's a bit _ungracious_ to tell someone what to
get me, no?

It all feels very alien and weird to me to have this problem. Maybe I'm weird.

~~~
genystartup
Generally we are just hoping to give people an idea of what you'll like and
not limit them to anything really. We found from our initial market test that
72% of people would rather know what to buy for a friend than not know

------
tomasien
Another take on it is this <https://nobadgift.com/>

I think someone, perhaps Gift Social, is going to do very well with this
general concept!

------
modarts
Really not agreeing with the sentiment that would lead to a person using such
a service. That type of person probably shouldn't be receiving a gift from
anyone really.

------
mvkel
<https://nobadgift.com> <\- pretty much the exact thing. There are many, many
players in this space.

How are you different?

~~~
genystartup
nobadgift is completely different and they focus on group gifting. Not really
a market we are exploring.

~~~
Macshot
Well NoBadGift.com did pretty much this same thing. While NoBadGift.com
allowed for group gifting a user could just buy a gift out right and have it
shipped. Full disclosure I am the CEO of NoBadGift.com which will be shutting
down sometime this month. Our new site is <http://Given.to> which will be
launching very soon. We are taking the idea of social gifting/commerce to the
next level.

------
justincormack
I don't want gifts of stuff thanks. Time spent with people is great. Money is
more efficient. Gifts of stuff are fail.

------
karimk1
Now i can be sure that my family and friends will know what to get me and i
will know what to get to my friends

------
shapov
And now my friends will finally find out my true desire to own a batman suit.

------
benhebert
For someone who hates gift buying (me), this solves a major problem.

------
tunisiano
Awesome idea! I love the people's wishes thingie

------
ahlemk
The more I use it, the more I love it!!!

------
jmolin1
Hmm.. Great idea. I like this.

------
barca_fan
someone needs to show this to my girlfriend

~~~
rafikech
yeah most definitively, They would love the design and the idea! I am sure we
all got a bad gifts at least once!

------
kmassada
this is a good idea

------
indiecore
A lot of soccer fans on there. I wonder what kind of information you could get
from scraping sites like this. Surely the knowledge that your product is
_wanted_ would be useful in conjunction with how much your product actually
gets bought?

